# Yongnuo 622 Set



## Andrew Davies Photography (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello all

After some good advice my first OFC set up arrived and used it at first event yesterday.

Really good results just firing flashes off camera using three tranceivers and two 580exIIs , no problem at all through Ettl worked a treat.

However on the night during the disco / dance the ettl just was not cutting it and was shooting far too low power to light the dance floor in big room so went to manual flash power of 1/4 which was what was needed. from here starting having issues . the first camera ( 5d3 with 622 ) kept resetting itself to ETTL after a couple of minutes of non use , the second camera ( 5dmk2 + 622 ) would not go into manual mode on the flash function screen at all. I was using one flash ( 580exII + 622 ) on light stand for the two cameras.

Tried going through the booklet but its written pretty badly and cant see anything that offers an explanation , is it possible to fire two cameras with manual flash settings for one or two flashes ?

Is there any reason that the camera sets itself back to ETTL ?

thank you in advance Andrew

www.andrew-davies.com


----------



## CliveB (Apr 23, 2014)

Andrew Davies Photography said:


> ...
> was shooting far too low power to light the dance floor in big room so went to manual flash power of 1/4 which was what was needed.


If the flashes could deliver enough light in Manual, then they should have been able to do so in E-TTL. I suspect the problem was the same as the next point.



> the first camera ( 5d3 with 622 ) kept resetting itself to ETTL


This happens with various equipment including the 622s when contact is poor - dirt, misaligned or not tightened. Early 580EXIIs were prone to this, and Canon re-designed the foot, rounded pin head instead of pointy ones.



> the second camera ( 5dmk2 + 622 ) would not go into manual mode on the flash function screen at all.


It is possible to aaccidentally put a 622C into "Mix" mode. Mix mode forces the transmitter 622C into E-TTL. Either re-setting the 622C, or at least returning to Remote mode would have fixed that.

There is a special trick to using two shooter without affecting each other.

You will find all three described in "The Other YN-622C User Guide" at
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B77OmmGIg0gMVFpqNkpBYXBHajA


----------



## FEBS (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Andrew,

I would set switch off all the YN622 for a moment. Then place cameras on manual flash by just switching on temporary the YN622 on one of the cameras. Then I would connect one camera with the flash. If it works well for changing the power right out of the camera, then I would switch on the second camera. normally by switching on the cam gets the settings from the flash as far as I did see.

My opinion is the camera menu for flash always the master. if you change any setting on the flash that will work but if you change afterwards another setting on the camera menu, your settings of the flash are gone. I always make my setup right out of the camera menu. did not try it out with 2 cameras.

Francois


----------



## gshocked (Apr 23, 2014)

If all else fails, just reset the yn622c. They good but can get temperamental.


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the great advice ! I did turn on and off the 622s at the time but it made no difference. Packed them up put them away.

Next day took them out to try it out again and they worked perfectly. So presuming it was a seating issue or also possible router interference as the venue had a router in the room ? ( i did notice the flash go off a couple of times all on their own )

The reason for using manual and not ETTL was i was bouncing off a high ceiling and ETTL was just not giving enough power.

Thank you Clive I am reading through that MUCH better instruction set now 

This last fortnight has been a steep learning curve , the coloured gels have just arrived too !

www.andrew-davies.com


----------



## gshocked (Apr 23, 2014)

Andrew Davies Photography said:


> Thank you all for the great advice ! I did turn on and off the 622s at the time but it made no difference. Packed them up put them away.
> 
> Next day took them out to try it out again and they worked perfectly. So presuming it was a seating issue or also possible router interference as the venue had a router in the room ? ( i did notice the flash go off a couple of times all on their own )
> 
> ...



Hi try this

Factory Reset (Clear):
• Disconnect the 622C then turn it on.
• Hold down [CH SET] plus [GP SET] at the same time, and keep holding until the Status
indicator has winked red-green alternately 3 times and then stay red. Release the buttons. • Factory defaults will be restored to 622C Remote Mode, Flash mode: Manual; Sync mode:
HSS.
• If the 622C is placed on-camera, the Flash Control menus will be set to those values. • The Reset does not change the C.Fn 8 (AF-Assist Beam) setting.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 23, 2014)

CliveB said:


> You will find all three described in "The Other YN-622C User Guide" at
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B77OmmGIg0gMVFpqNkpBYXBHajA


Clive - good to see you here - I have seen a ton of your posts on the 622 over at Strobist.com and I have a reminder to look for new versions of your most excellent 622C manual - which I notice recently has a section on the yet to be released 622-TX-C, which I am waiting for with baited breath...


----------



## gshocked (Apr 23, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> CliveB said:
> 
> 
> > You will find all three described in "The Other YN-622C User Guide" at
> ...



Any news on the 622-tx? The Nikon version is out but according to their Facebook page, the Canon version is still in development and will be out soon.... That was posted a few months back.


----------



## CliveB (Apr 27, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Any news on the 622-tx? The Nikon version is out but according to their Facebook page, the Canon version is still in development and will be out soon.... That was posted a few months back.


I am expecting the YN-622C-TX to be on sale in May, but that is just my reading of bits here and there. Some lucky people do have pre-production samples to test, so it is close to release.


----------



## gshocked (Apr 27, 2014)

CliveB said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > Any news on the 622-tx? The Nikon version is out but according to their Facebook page, the Canon version is still in development and will be out soon.... That was posted a few months back.
> ...




It's an interesting product... When it works! I shot a wedding a few months back the the two 622 transceivers were playing up. I set them for manual mode and the one on the flash wouldn't stay on the setting I wanted.


----------

